# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Σύνδεση θερμοστάτη Siemens RAA30.16

## legned

Καλησπέρα, 
είχα έναν ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη RDD10.1 που είχε τρεις επαφές. Q11, Q12 kai Q14. Από τον τοίχο βγαίνουν τρία καλώδια. Το ένα είναι η φάση και τα άλλα δύο ... κάτι άλλο. Ήταν η φάση στο Q11 και τα άλλα δύο σε Q12 και Q14. 
Αγόρασα έναν νέο κλασικό Siemens, αναλογικό με λαμπάκι. Είναι ο πολύ γνωστός RAA30.16. 
Αυτός όμως έχει άλλες επαφές (Υ1, Υ2, L4, L και Ν), και δεν ξέρω που να βάλω τι!!! 

Επισυνάπτω το manual του. Η ηλεκτροβάνα μου είναι πολύ παλιά και ίσως θέλει τάση τόσο για να ανοίξει όσο και για να κλείσει. 

Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει??? 

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

Φαση στο L.  Ουδετερο στο Ν και επιστροφη στο Υ1. Θα γεφυρωσεις ομως με ενα καλωδιακι το Υ1 με το L 4. Για να βρεις τον ουδετερο (προφανως θα ειναι το μπλε αν υπαρχει) βαλε μια λαμπα 220ν μεταξυ φασης και ενος απο τα αλλα δυο καλωδια. Με οποιο αναψει η λαμπα ειναι ο  ουδετερος. Το τριτο ειναι η επιστροφη.

----------


## legned

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... Δηλαδή το Υ2 δεν χρησιμοποιείται ποτέ??? Κάτι λέει για παλιές εγκαταστάσεις και η δική μου είναι μια από αυτές... 






> Φαση στο L.  Ουδετερο στο Ν και επιστροφη στο Υ1. Θα γεφυρωσεις ομως με ενα καλωδιακι το Υ1 με το L 4. Για να βρεις τον ουδετερο (προφανως θα ειναι το μπλε αν υπαρχει) βαλε μια λαμπα 220ν μεταξυ φασης και ενος απο τα αλλα δυο καλωδια. Με οποιο αναψει η λαμπα ειναι ο  ουδετερος. Το τριτο ειναι η επιστροφη.

----------


## lepouras

από ότι είδα ο παλιός είχε την φάση όπως λες στο 11 .ήταν θερμοστάτης με μπαταριές.αν όντως είχε τα άλλα 2 καλώδια στο 12 και 14 τότε μάλλον είναι για να ανοίξει και να κλείσει η ηλεκτροβανα. σε αυτήν την περίπτωση συνδέεις στο L την φάση , στην Υ1 αυτό που ήταν στην 14 και στο Υ2 αυτό που ήταν στην 12. αν πραγματικά δεν έχεις ουδέτερο. η διαφορά είναι ότι  δεν θα σου ανάβει το λαμπάκι.
 σε αντίθετη περίπτωση αν αυτός που είχε συνδέσει τον θερμοστάτη έκανε βλακεία και γιαυτό τον λόγο χάλασε δηλαδή ΔΕΝ ήταν 2 επιστροφές αλλά το ένα ήταν ουδετεροσ  τότε βάλε τα όπως  σου είπε ο Παναγιώτης. 
στην πρώτη περίπτωση δες μήπως υπάρχει και τέταρτο καλώδιο κάπου ξανά χωμένο μέσα στην σωλήνα που έρχονται τα καλώδια.

----------


## legned

Ωραία... οπότε αν ανάψει λάμπα μεταξύ φάσης και μαύρου καλωδίου σημαίνει ότι πάω στην λύση του Παναγιώτη. 
Αν δεν ανάψει, πάω στην λύση που μου λες εσύ.. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση λαμπάκι ΓΙΟΚ??? Δεν έχει χαλάσει το ψηφιακό... Ο λόγος που θέλω να το αλλάξω είναι το Λαμπάκι...

----------


## lepouras

δεν θα το καταλάβεις με το λαμπάκι γιατί θα κάνει επιστροφή μέσο του πηνίου της ηλεκτροβανας και θα ανάψει πάλι. το τελευταίο δεν το κατάλαβα. το το θες το λαμπάκι?

----------


## legned

Ο Παναγιώτης λέει ότι αν ανάψει λάμπα μεταξύ φάσης και μπλε καλωδίου (εμένα είναι γκρί) τότε το γκρί είναι ουδέτερος Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πάω στην λύση που προτείνει. 
Αν δεν ανάψει, μήπως σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω ουδέτερο και ότι πάμε την λύση Υ1, Υ2 που λες εσύ?

Αυτό που είπα για το λαμπάκι είναι ότι ο παλιός ψηφιακός θερμοστάτης δεν έχει λαμπάκι που να μπορώ να βλέπω από μακριά και να καταλαβαίνω αν είναι ανοιχτός ή κλειστός. Είχε ένδειξη, αλλά έπρεπε να πάω κοντά για να το δω... Αν δεν μου ανάβει το λαμπάκι λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξω...

----------


## lepouras

το λαμπάκι έτσι και αλλιώς παίρνει ρεύμα να ανάψει από τον θερμοστάτη και δεν είναι ένδειξη για το αν έχεις εντολή από τον καυστήρα . ο Παναγιώτης αυτό που σου είπε είναι με την προϋπόθεση ότι το γκρι είναι ουδετεροσ και όχι επιστροφή. αν ήταν ουδετεροσ και ήταν συνδεδεμένος όπως λες πριν και αυτό στην 12 ή 14 επαφη σου τότε θα είχες ακούσει ένα ωραίο μπααααμ και δεν θα είχες καθόλου θέρμανση.και ο θερμοστάτης θα είχε τινάξει τα πέταλα.

----------


## legned

Συγγνώμη για την ασχετοσύνη μου... Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το ΓΚΡΙ που έχω είναι επιστροφή ή ουδέτερος??? Εφόσον δεν έγινε ΜΠΟΥΜ φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΣ. Σωστά?
Άρα βάζω την φάση στο L, και αντίστοιχα τις δύο επιστροφές στο Y1 και Υ2.... Καλά τα λέω?? 
Και τελευταίο ερώτημα... το κόκκινο λαμπάκι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανάβει όταν η βάνα είναι ανοιχτή?

----------


## mrelectro

Μεγάλη είναι η σοβαρότητα των κινδύνων από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο επιδρά στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό! Να είστε ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και να παίρνετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα πρόληψης πριν ξεκινήσετε τις εργασίες σας σε υψηλή τάση! 


Εγω φοβάμαι να πω κάτι στον φίλο μας...Δεν είναι αστεία αυτά......

----------


## legned

Μιχάλη καλσπέρα, 
Οι αφελέις αρωτήσεις μου αφορούν ακριβώς το ότι δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι πριν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. Αυτό δεν αφορά τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που έτσι κι αλλιώς παίρνω. Δεν γνωρίζω την συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία, αλλά γνωρίζω τι σημαίνει ρεύμα και πως να προφυλάσομαι από αυτό. Έχω σπουδάσει ανάλογο επάγγελμα το οποίο όμως δεν έχω ποτέ εξασκήσει. 

Για την ιστορία αυτό που αρχικά έγραψε ο Παναγιώτης έπαιξε, και ειμαι και ζωντανός και ζεσταμένος!!  :Smile: . 
Σε κάθε πετίπτωση ευχαριστώ όλους, αλλά και εσένα ιδιαίτερα για την ευαισθησία σου.

----------


## legned

Καλημέρα,
Τελικά, αυτό που είδα είναι το εξής:
Αν συνδέσω Μαύρο (φάση) στο L, Γκρι στο Ν και Κίτρινο στο Υ1, με γέφυρα μεταξύ Υ1 και L4, τότε όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ. Το κόκκινο λαμπάκι ανάβει, ο καυστήρας ανάβει, το ρολόι μετράει, και η ηλεκτροβάνα ανοίγει. Εκτός από το ότι όταν κλείνω τον θερμοστάτη, είτε από το on-off είτε μειώνοντας την θερμοκρασία, όλα σβήνουν, αλλά η ηλεκτροβάνα μένει ανοιχτή.

Αν συνδέσω Φάση στο L, και τα αλλά δύο στο Υ1 και Υ2, τότε με τον διακόπτη στο ON, το σύστημα ανοιγοκλείνει κανονικά (βάνα, καυστήρας) με χρήση της επιλογής θερμοκρασίας. Αλλά το κόκκινο λαμπάκι είναι πάντα σβηστό. Αν ο διακόπτης είναι στο off, δεν ανάβει ούτε σβήνει τίποτα. …

Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε??
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## legned

Κάποιος??? Σας φόβισε ο φίλος μου ο Μιχάλης??

----------


## mixalis1988

Την γεφυρα Υ1 και L4 την εκανες?

Ουπςςς Ξεχασα αφου δεν υπαρχει ο ουδετερος δεν εχεις λαμπακι....


Για να εχεις την ενδεικτικη λυνια πρεπει να εχεις ενα 4ρτο καλωδιο τον ουδετερο...

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις ως ουδέτερο για το λαμπάκι την επιστροφή κλεισίματος της ηλεκτροβάνας; Έτσι όταν η ηλεκτροβάνα είναι τέρμα ανοιχτή το λαμπάκι σου θα ανάβει.

----------


## mixalis1988

Δηλαδη πως?? να γεφυρωσει Υ1-L4 και Υ2-L4??

----------


## FILMAN

> Δηλαδη πως?? να γεφυρωσει Υ1-L4 και Υ2-L4??



Όχι, να κάνει το εξής:
1) Μαύρο στο L
2) Γκρι στο Ν και Υ2 ταυτόχρονα
3) Κίτρινο στο Υ1 και L4 ταυτόχρονα

----------


## panayiotis1

> Τελικά, αυτό που είδα είναι το εξής:
> Αν συνδέσω Μαύρο (φάση) στο L, Γκρι στο Ν και Κίτρινο στο Υ1, με γέφυρα μεταξύ Υ1 και L4, τότε όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ. Το κόκκινο λαμπάκι ανάβει, ο καυστήρας ανάβει, το ρολόι μετράει, και η ηλεκτροβάνα ανοίγει. Εκτός από το ότι όταν κλείνω τον θερμοστάτη, είτε από το on-off είτε μειώνοντας την θερμοκρασία, όλα σβήνουν, αλλά η ηλεκτροβάνα μένει ανοιχτή.



Το συστημα αυτονομίας σου δουλευει με  ΤΗΑ , δηλαδη με την τελευταια ηλεκτροβαννα να μένει ανοικτη μεχρι τα νερα να πεσουν κατω απο 40 βαθμους. Μη πειραζεις τιποτα, μια χαρα τα πηγες. Ειναι ολα οκ.

----------


## legned

Γεια σας και πάλι... Και εγώ αυτό που λες σκέφτηκα, αλλά όταν πήγα να το ανοίξω το πρωί, είδα ότι η βάνα ήταν ακόμα ανοιχτή, παρόλο που το σύστημα ήταν κρύο. (Δεν ανάβει κανείς ακόμα Μόνο εγώ για δοκιμή). 
Πάντως, κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το λαμπάκι δεν άναψε πριν ανοίξει εντελώς η ηλεκτροβάνα (αν αυτό λέει κάτι!!). 
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πως σου φαίνεται η λύση του FILMAN?

----------


## panayiotis1

θα μεινει ανοικτη μεχρι την επομενη οποιαδηποτε ενεργοποιηση. Αν ζητησει αλλο διαμερισμα θερμανση , τοτε θα κλεισει η δικη σου.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν συνδέσω Φάση στο L, και τα αλλά δύο στο Υ1 και Υ2, τότε με τον διακόπτη στο ON, το σύστημα ανοιγοκλείνει κανονικά (βάνα, καυστήρας) με χρήση της επιλογής θερμοκρασίας. Αλλά το κόκκινο λαμπάκι είναι πάντα σβηστό. Αν ο διακόπτης είναι στο off, δεν ανάβει ούτε σβήνει τίποτα...



Παιδιά αν το γκρι ήταν ουδέτερος με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία θα είχε γίνει τσαφ. Μάλλον η βάνα του φίλου έχει μια εντολή για άνοιγμα και μια για κλείσιμο, και όχι το πιο συνηθισμένο που είναι μια μόνιμη παροχή και μια εντολή ανοιγοκλεισίματος.

----------


## legned

Δηλαδή αν είχε και άλλος ανοιχτή την θέρμανση την ώρα που έκλεισα εγώ, η βάνα μου θα έκλεινε... ε;;; (Φοβάμαι μήπως από λάθος ζεσταίνομαι τζάμπα και κλεβω τον κόσμο άθελά μου)

----------


## lepouras

θα στο πω άλλη μια φορά . Δεν υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο στην όλη ιστορία. 
Είναι παλιό σύστημα και θέλει μια επιστροφή για να ανοίγει και μια για να κλείνει την ηλεκτροβανα σου. 
σύνδεσε  όπως σου είπα για να δουλέψει. Αν θέλεις το λαμπάκι σύνδεσε όπως σου είπε ο Φίλιππος αλλά έχε υπόψιν ότι όταν θα κλίνεις τον διακόπτη  του θερμοστάτη τότε θα μένει αναμένω το λαμπάκι μόνιμα διότι θα κάνει επιστροφή από το πηνίο της ηλεκτροβανας( ο Φίλιππος θα κατάλαβε τη είπα) για να μπορείς να έχεις πραγματική ένδειξη του πότε θα έχεις αναμένω τον θερμοστάτη τότε πρέπει να εγχειρήσεις τον θερμοστάτη και να βάλεις το Ν από το λαμπάκι μετά τον διακόπτη του κλεισίματος και παράλληλα στην επαφη που κλείνει την ηλεκτροβανα. 
Με αυτών τον τρόπο κλείνεις τον θερμοστάτη και σβήνει το λαμπάκι, κλείνει η επαφή όταν πιάνει θερμοκρασία ο χώρος σβήνει το λαμπάκι. 
Πατέντες για ένα λαμπάκι που δεν σου συνιστώ διότι δεν ξέρω τις γνώσεις σου ώστε να κάνεις τέτοια εγχείρηση. 
Ουδέτερο δεν έχεις διότι όπως είπαμε θα είχε κάνει μπαμ. Στα πρώτα ποστ  σου είπα ότι με το λαμπάκι ΔΕΝ θα καταλάβεις αν έχεις ουδέτερο διοτι θα ανάψει πάλι το λαμπάκι και σύμφωνα με την συνδεσμολογία που είχες μαρτυρά ότι ΔΕΝ έχεις ουδετερο. 
Τέλος το σύστημα που έχεις αντιμετωπίζει το έξεις πρόβλημα γιαυτό το κατάργησαν.Αν σβήσεις τον θερμοστατη από τον διακόπτη ενδιάμεσα προτού κλείσει η ηλεκτροβανα μένει μισάνοιχτη με αποτέλεσμα ανάλογα την θέσει της επαφής της εντολής προς τα ρολόγια υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να γράφει συνέχειά το ρολόι άρα να δεις κάνα λογαριασμό ΤΡΕΛΟ και να ψάχνεσαι ή να μην γράφει καθόλου και να μισώκυκλοφορεί το νερό στα καλοριφέρ σου με αποτέλεσμα ΝΑΙ να κλέβεις τους άλλους. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να σου έδωσα μια εικόνα του συστήματος που έχεις. και να το ξαναπούμε αυτό που είπαν τα παιδιά, κακό δεν είναι. 

*Προσοχή:* Μεγάλη είναι η σοβαρότητα των κινδύνων από το ηλεκτρικό  ρεύμα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο επιδρά στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό! Να  είστε ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και να παίρνετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα  πρόληψης πριν ξεκινήσετε τις εργασίες σας σε υψηλή τάση!

----------


## legned

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. 
Το περίεργο είναι ότι στο απο κάτω διαμέρισμα που έχω έναν φίλο με τον ίδιο θερμοστάτη, με την απλή συνδεσμολογία N, L, Υ1 και Υ1 με L4, όλα του πάνε όπως θα ήθελα και εγώ,,, Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι πέρσι έβαλε καινούργια ηλεκτροβάνα, η οποία σίγουρα είναι νέας τεχνολογίας. Μάλλον για αυτό παίζει αλλιώς αυτός ε;

----------


## lepouras

ναι και εσύ αν αλλάξεις ηλεκτροβανα μπορείς τότε να κάνεις την σύνδεση την κανονική και να τελειώνει το πρόβλημα σου.
προσοχή όμως πρέπει να γίνει και αλλαγή στην σύνδεση τον καλωδίων σου . δηλαδή το γκρι πρέπει να συνδεθεί με τον ουδετερο πλέων και να μην είναι στην ηλετροβανα σαν θέσει επιστροφής.

----------


## legned

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένας θερμοστάτης με λαμπάκι (γιατί τελικά αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο) που να λειτουργεί σαν αυτόν που είχα αρχικά με την μπαταρία??? Νομίζω ότι τελικά αυτή είναι η πιο απλή λύση... Έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι??

----------


## lepouras

Δεν θα σου δουλέψει πάλι. άλλαξε την ηλετροβανα να τελειώνεις. αν ο θερμοστάτης με μπαταρία είχε λαμπάκι τότε η μπαταρίες θα σου αδειαζαν μέσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## legned

Ο θερμοστάτης είναι κάτω ακριβώς από τον πίνακα του σπιτιού. Αν ένας ηλεκτρολόγος μου τράβαγε ουδέτερο στον θερμοστάτη από τον πίνακα, κάτι δεν θα γίνονταν???

----------


## lepouras

όχι γιατί το κύκλωμα του θερμοστατη τροφοδοτείτε από τον πίνακα των κοινοχρήστων. αν το κάνεις θα πέφτει το ρελε διαρροής. επίσης δεν επιτρέπετε να τροφοδοτείται ένα κύκλωμα από διαφορετικούς πίνακες.

----------


## legned

Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις... Με διαφωτίσατε ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν θέλεις το λαμπάκι σύνδεσε όπως σου είπε ο Φίλιππος αλλά έχε υπόψιν ότι όταν θα κλίνεις τον διακόπτη  του θερμοστάτη τότε θα μένει αναμένω το λαμπάκι μόνιμα διότι θα κάνει επιστροφή από το πηνίο της ηλεκτροβανας( ο Φίλιππος θα κατάλαβε τη είπα)



Γιατί Γιάννη; Το λαμπάκι θα έχει από τη μια ουδέτερο μέσω της ηλεκτροβάνας και από την άλλη πάλι ουδέτερο μέσω του πίνακα της αυτονομίας, άρα θα είναι σβηστό.

Αλέξανδρε κάνε αν θες μια δοκιμή με τη συνδεσμολογία που σου είπα...

----------


## legned

Καλημέρα Φίλιππε!!!!, 
Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω...

----------


## lepouras

Φίλιππε τώρα πρόσεξα καλύτερα την σύνδεση που προτείνεις. 
ναι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα βλέπει όταν είναι αναμμένος ο θερμοστάτης από τον διακόπτη οπότε ναι θα έχει ένδειξη ο Αλέξανδρος. 
απλά να τον  ενημερώσουμε ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα βλέπει μόνο ότι τον έχει ανοιχτό και όχι αν έπεσε η θερμοκρασία ώστε να κυκλοφορεί το νερό.
 όταν θα κλείνει τον διακόπτη θα σβήνει και το λαμπάκι. 
οπότε αν τον ενδιαφέρει αυτή η λειτουργιά είναι εντάξει.
μόνο να τον ενημερώσω άσχετα από το θέμα λαμπάκι ότι αν κλείσει τον θερμοστατη από τον διακόπτη και η ηλεκτροβάνα είναι ανοιχτή τότε θα έχει το πρόβλημα να παραμείνει ανοιχτή.
 θα πρέπει πριν κλείσει τον θερμοστατη από τον διακόπτη να χαμηλώσει την θερμοκρασία αρκετά ώστε να πάρει εντολή να την κλείσει την ηλεκτροβάνα και μετά από περίπου 15 με 20 δευτερόλεπτα να κλείσει τον διακόπτη.
 και ο λόγος είναι ότι ο διακόπτης κόβει απευθείας την φάση και δεν μπορεί να δώσει εντολή κλεισίματος. 
ενώ ο παλιός που είχε όταν τον έσβηνε  έδινε εντολή κλεισίματος χωρίς να διακόπτει την φάση.
 αυτά, ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστά αυτά που λες, εφόσον αυτό που τον έκανε να προβεί σε αλλαγή θερμοστάτη ήταν ότι στον παλιό δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι πιθανότατα ο παλιός δεν έχει κάποια βλάβη, και θα μπορούσε να τον ξαναβάλει πάνω συνδέοντας και το λαμπάκι. Τώρα αν αποφασίσει να κρατήσει τον καινούριο θα μπορούσε ν' αγνοήσει τον διακόπτη on-off και να αναβοσβήνει τη θέρμανση από το κουμπί ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας, για να μην έχει το πρόβλημα που σωστά είπες.

----------


## Rude_R

Εχω τον ιδιο θερμοστατη............ελενξα την συνδεσμολογια οπως αναφερετε παραπανω.... το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι ενω περνουν τα καλοριφερ..... οταν κλεινω τον θερμοστατη αυτα συνεχιζουν και δουλευουν. τι γινετε???

ο θερμοστατης δουλεθει κανονικα και το λαμπακι του και το ον/οφφ ,
αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι 8α μου ερθει κανενας τρελος λογαριασμος, τα καλοριφερ μετα απο 2-3 ωρες κλεινουν μονα τους. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταει καποια ηλεκτροβανα? ειμαι παντελος ασχετος με το θεμα.. παρακαλω βοηθηστε!!!!

ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thodorass

Να κάνω και εγώ την ερώτηση μου σχετικά με τον θερμοστάστη raa30.26.
Ο καυστήρας μου είναι σχετικά απλώς και το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να κλείσει το κύκλωμα έτσι ώστε να ξεκινήσει.


H *φυσιολογική* συνδεσμολογία θα ήταν 
ΦΑΣΗ --> L
ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΣ --> N
παρόλα αυτά ο λέβητας *δεν* ξεκίναγε...



η συνδεσμολογία που *δούλεψε* για μένα είναι
ΦΑΣΗ --> L (MAΥΡΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ)
ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ-->*Y1* (ΚΑΦΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ)

Ο λέβητας δουλεύει κανονικά παρόλα αυτά δεν ανάβει το LED επειδή φυσιολογικά θα έκλεινε κύκλωμα μεταξύ N και φάσης.(Σύμφωνα με το σχήμα του κατασκευαστή)

Για να έκανα το λαμπάκι να δουλέψει , θα μπορούσα να κάνω μια *γέφυρα ανάμεσα στο Y1 και στο N* ή θα ακούσω μπουμ;









> 



Θα ήταν καλύτερα να φωνάξεις έναν ειδικό.
παρόλα αυτά μήπως ο καυστήρας όντως κλείνει απλά δουλεύει ο κυκλοφορητής μέχρι να πέσει η θερμοκρασία και γιαυτό τα σώματα μένουν ζεστά 1-2 ώρες ακόμα;

----------


## georgegr

Αν αυτό που θεωρείς ουδέτερο ήταν ουδέτερος θα είχες ήδη ακούσει Μπουμ.

----------


## Thodorass

> Αν αυτό που θεωρείς ουδέτερο ήταν ουδέτερος θα είχες ήδη ακούσει Μπουμ.



Τοσο έξω έπεσα;

----------


## georgegr

Η συνδεσμολογία που έχεις είναι σωστή.
Το καφέ δεν είναι ουδέτερος.
Λογικά ουδέτερος είναι το γκρι καλώδιο αλλά πρέπει να το επιβεβαιώσεις με ένα πολύμετρο.
Αν είναι και το συνδέσεις στο Ν θα είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## Thodorass

> Η συνδεσμολογία που έχεις είναι σωστή.
> Το καφέ δεν είναι ουδέτερος.
> Λογικά ουδέτερος είναι το γκρι καλώδιο αλλά πρέπει να το επιβεβαιώσεις με ένα πολύμετρο.
> Αν είναι και το συνδέσεις στο Ν θα είσαι κομπλέ.



Από το λέβητα έρχονται μόνο αυτά τα 2 καλώδια.
συγκεκριμένα εκεί βρίσκεται ένας ωρολογιακός διακόπτης.

αυτός έχει είσοδο 2 καλώδια(φάση , ουδέτερο)
και έχει έξοδο 4 καλώδια(φάση,ουδέτερο για τον κυκλοφορητή που έχει συνέχεια ρεύμα και φάση,ουδέτερο για τον καυστήρα που έχει ρεύμα μόνο τις ώρες που επιλέγω)

εγώ πήρα τα δεύτερο ζευγάρι καλωδίων που πάει στον καυστήρα και παρέμβαλλα τον θερμοστάτη siemens. 
έτσι ο καυστήρας δουλεύει μόνο όταν ο ωρολογιακός και ο θερμοστάτης ταυτόχρονα το επιτρέπουν.

τι μπορεί να είναι το καφέ; το μαύρο είναι σίγουρα φάση ενώ το καφέ δεν έχει ρεύμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Το καφέ δεν έχει ρεύμα γιατί βλέπει στον ουδέτερο μέσω του καυστήρα. Δηλαδή τα δυο καλώδια που έχεις δεν είναι φάση και ουδέτερος (που αν τα ενώσεις γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα), αλλά φάση και επιστροφή (όπως λέγεται στην πιάτσα), που αν τα ενώσεις δεν γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα αλλά ...παίρνει μπρος ο καυστήρας.

Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει τρίτο καλώδιο δεν υπάρχει και ουδέτερος για να ανάψεις το λαμπάκι. Παρόλα αυτά αν θες μπορείς να το κάνεις να ανάβει όταν ο καυστήρας είναι σβηστός.

----------


## gregpro

20150207_222309.jpgΓια  να  μην  ανοίγω  νέο  θέμα,έχω  ένα  θερμοστάτη  SIEMENS  RDH  10.Πώς  συνδέεται;

----------


## gregpro

Φαντάζομαι ότι στο L2 και στο Lx πάνε  φάση  και επιστροφή,στο L1   τι  πάει;

----------


## lepouras

L1 και Lx στο L2 τίποτα

----------


## gregpro

Ευχαριστώ, άρα  το  τρίτο καλώδιο  ήταν  για  να  ανάβει το λαμπάκι του παλιού  θερμοστάτη και  τώρα δε  χρειάζεται μια  και αυτός δεν έχει λαμπάκι.

----------


## lepouras

σωστά....

----------


## leonoutlander

Από τον λέβητα ξύλου burnit  έχει δύο εντολές βλέπε στο σχήμα room controller



Και έχω ένα θερμοστάτη raa31.16



Θα πάρω φάση και ουδέτερο από την είσοδο του ρεύματος και του ουδετερου του λέβητα και τα συνδέω στο θερμοστάτη φάση στο L 
Ουδέτερο στο Ν  
γέφυρα μεταξύ Υ1 και  L4
Και οι δυο εντολές του λέβητα πάνε αντίστοιχα στο Υ1 και Υ2
Θα χρειαστώ ένα καλώδιο 4 αγωγών??
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

Νομιζω στην κλέμα room controller θα συνδεθεί.Είναι κενές αυτές ο κλέμες;

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΣ ΔΕΛΤΑ

> Φαση στο L.  Ουδετερο στο Ν και επιστροφη στο Υ1. Θα γεφυρωσεις ομως με ενα καλωδιακι το Υ1 με το L 4. Για να βρεις τον ουδετερο (προφανως θα ειναι το μπλε αν υπαρχει) βαλε μια λαμπα 220ν μεταξυ φασης και ενος απο τα αλλα δυο καλωδια. Με οποιο αναψει η λαμπα ειναι ο  ουδετερος. Το τριτο ειναι η επιστροφη.



Συγνώμη για τη σφήνα!  Παναγιώτη έχω τον ίδιο θερμοστάτη SIEMENS RAA30.16 σε αυτόνομη-ατομική εγκατάσταση σε ένα διαμέρισμα και την συνδεσμολογία που προτείνεις αλλά: όταν φτάσει η θερμοκρασία χώρου στην επιθυμητή, ναι μεν φεύγει ή έρχεται εντολή απ' τον/στον θερμοστάτη και κλείνει ο καυστήρας, ταυτόχρονα όμως πέφτει το ρελέ. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν κλείσω τον καυστήρα από το “ροδάκι” ή από το διακοπτάκι του θερμοστάτη ενόσω το λαμπάκι είναι αναμμένο, δηλαδή ο καυστήρας βρίσκεται σε λειτουργία. Οταν όμως το λαμπάκι είναι σβηστό, δηλαδή ο καυστήρας δεν είναι σε λειτουργία διότι η θερμοκρασία νερού στον λέβητα έχει φτάσει τη θερμοκρασία που έχω ορίσει, και κλείσω με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο το θερμοστάτη χώρου, τότε δεν πέφτει το ρελέ. Είναι θέμα της επιστροφής προς και από καυστήρα ή είναι θέμα του ηλεκτρονικού ή κάτι άλλο. Το πρόβλημα το είχα και πριν με έναν ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη όταν έπεφτε το ρελέ σε απροσδιόριστα διαστήματα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να διαπιστώσω το γιατί. Τώρα με το λαμπάκι στο θερμοστάτη ξέρω το πότε συμβαίνει. Η συνδεσμολογία του θερμοστάτη SIEMENS RAA30-16 είναι:
Φάση         στο L    (καφέ) 
Ουδέτερο   στο Ν   (μπλε,  ήταν μονωμένο στον ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη)
επιστροφή  στο Υ1  (καφέ,  ήταν στη θέση ΝΟ στον ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη)
γέφυρα      Υ1 με L4

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικώς!

----------

